# Picture in picture ne marche plus sur ipad



## Davzell (9 Octobre 2015)

bonjour à tous, 

J'ai mon iPad mini 4 depuis deux jours. 

J'ai testé rapidement hier la fonction picture in picture d'iOS 9 qui fonctionnait très bien avec des vidéos YouTube ouverte depuis safari. 

Aujourd'hui plus moyen de me faire fonctionner. 

Je n'ais plus le petit icône qui sert à réduire en petit et superposer la vidéo 


J'ai rebooté l'iPad, désactivé puis réactivé l'option correspondant dans les réglages mais pas mieux. 

Une idée d'où peut venir le problème ? 

Merci


----------



## lineakd (9 Octobre 2015)

@Davzell, sois le bienvenu!
Je ne l'ai quand mode "version bureau du site" ou "pc", le "picture in picture" sur le site youtube dans l'app safari. Et si j'active un "bloqueur de contenus" dans l'app safari, je dois m'y prendre à plusieurs fois pour que le vidéo fonctionne. Test effectué sur un air 2 sous ios 9.0.2.


----------



## Davzell (9 Octobre 2015)

Effectivement c'est tout con mais ça ne marche pas avec YouTube version mobile. 

Dans l'app YouTube ça marche mais si on réduit l'app plus de pip. 

Bon ben merci bien du coup


----------

